# Time for a new toy ummmmmm tool



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Got some outstanding invoices paid in. Flushed w/ cash. Got most tools I could possibly want or need at this point. Feeling the itch though. 

YOU know what I'm talking about.

After the last couple of backsplashes, I'm thinking I'd like to have a small tile saw. I'm not looking for a cheapie, I'm thinking the best combo of lightweight, compact, accurate, and tidy. 

The Felker lagoon style saws look like toys to me. The MK660 seems like it might fit the bill, but at 50lbs it seems like a bit much for what I'm looking for. Any other suggestions? Something currently in production would be nice. 

What I'd really love to do is to be able to set the saw up on the countertop in a mud pan and have at it.

PRICE is not a main concern at this point.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Josh, I was lucky and found a brand new Felker TM-75 at Lowes last year. Right before that, I was in the same situation as you. Here's what I had found:

MK: Let's not get all crazy here. The 101 is a great saw but is _well _over $500 with the Pro topping $1000. That leaves the 370k & the 377 in the running.
370K: 7", 18" rip, 13" diagonal, 1.25HP, $445 MSRP
377: 7", 14" rip, 10" diagonal, .33HP, $294 MSRP

Pearl Abrasive: Didn't offer a saw in this category until now!
PA7: 7", 20" rip, 14" diagonal, .75HP, under $500 Wholesale

Felker/Target/Husqvarna: No longer offer a "small" saw in this category

Imer: Does not offer a saw in this category.

QEP: Kind of irks me to bring this one up but they do make tile saws....
60020: 10", 24" rip, 14" diagonal, 2HP, $550 MSRP
61024: 10", 24" rip, 17" diagonal, 15A motor, under $500 Wholesale

DeWalt: Saw is not in this category.

Stow/Multiquip: There has been a saw floating around labeled as either company. It looks very interesting but I have not heard a review from an actual user.
TS-7/TP-7: 7", 17" rip, 12" diagonal, .75HP, under $500 Wholesale

Once the Felker TM-75 disappeared, that left a big hole in the wet saw market. It seems there are nice smaller saws that aren't priced too high or the quality saws offered under $500 are far and few between.

I would love to see one of the manufacturers release a great little 7" saw that can do 20" rip, 14" diag, with a real motor for about $300. I can see that being a hit, especially with guys that only do tile part time.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can tell you the MK's are _*loud*_.

The Stow saw looked very interesting to me but because I could not find someone who actually used one and they disappeared off Stow's website, I have no idea if they truly exist or if they are any good.

QEP isn't something I'd buy.

By default, that kind of leaves the Pearl as the saw of choice. I read a review from a guy that has one. He likes it. No real complaints other than maybe it's a little pricey. The Felker used to sell new in the $350 range.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

The pearl is still a bit large I think. 

I'm kinda leaning towards this:









incorporated w/ this:










I don't care about loud, but I worry about accuracy w/ a glorified grinder like this.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Um, Josh......

MX: 33" x 19"
Pearl: 33" x 18.7"

:whistling

Being in the same price range, I don't think the MK is anywhere near as good of a saw. The Pearl does weigh a whopping 7 lbs more though. :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this the MultiQuip you were talking about?








MultiQuip saw

This is the first one I really looked at once I decided to go this route. I couldn't find any useful reviews on it either. $500 isn't much to spend on a tile saw......................unless it sucks.


Did you notice this is belt driven?!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Um, Josh......
> 
> MX: 33" x 19"
> Pearl: 33" x 18.7"
> ...



Ha!! I didn't even see that. Good point. You have to admit the hood is cool though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Is this the MultiQuip you were talking about?
> 
> This is the first one I really looked at once I decided to go this route. I couldn't find any useful reviews on it either. $500 isn't much to spend on a tile saw......................unless it sucks.


That is the one I looked at. 
Not too big: 30" x 19"
Nice capacity: 17" rip but only 12" diag. Still if you're doing tiles larger than 12 x 12, you'd probably bring a larger saw. I would.
Weight is very reasonable: 43 lbs
But this bastard has a belt-driven motor! That's what I really liked. 

Honestly, I probably would have purchased this one but I was tight on money, didn't see any reviews to confirm it doesn't suck and I got the Felker new for $139.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thinking I may go ahead and pull the trigger on this. To be honest I've never even heard of Multiquip before. What the heck though its only money right? 

I'll hold off a few days to see if I change my mind, but this is the direction I'm headed at the moment.

Found it for about $485 shipped w/out the stand.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Josh, I looked into the companies; Stow and Multiquip. They both produce some heavy-duty stone cutting equipment. I was fine with the manufacturer. 

If you do buy it, punch yourself in the arm one time for me, OK? I'll be a little jealous. :blush:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Found it for about $485 shipped w/out the stand.


http://www.csnstores.com/Stow-TS7-SSW1179.html
http://www.gciron.com/Tile_Saw_p/ts7.htm


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

What are the dimensions on your Felker? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

26" x 16.5"


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Check out MultiQuip Facebook page. I just got off the phone w/ my brother. He does hardscaping. His paver saw is a Multiquip. I think I'm sold.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Now you need these two, too:

https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-usa-glass-master-7in-diamond-blade-888.cfm










https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-usa-razor-7-in-porcelain-diamond-blade-564.cfm


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are cheap. Guess I'm just used to buying 10" blades.

GCIron has the Stow version of this saw and the multiquip. The multiquip is priced the same at CSN and GCIron. How sure are you that these saws are identical?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stow is a division within Multiquip. Even the part numbers are (almost) identical.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

pearl or a Husqavarian is my choice..............can I sniff the box of the new toy:w00t:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Yah you can sniff it. If you behave, I'll even let you set a few hundred thousand square feet of tile for me. You gotta promise to be good though.

I can have stuff commercially shipped no prob. The Stow is looking like the winner.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i have 2 of thoose 370 saws. They rock for splashes and small tub hops.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cant wait to see what ya get


BTW angus i got a T3 blade in the mail wooohoooooo as a gift:whistling


----------

